# Konica Minolta Magicolor 2430DL



## John27 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey all,

I got this printer for free (Konica Minolta Magicolor 2430DL) after a guy broke and spilled a toner cartridge in it, and decided he'd rather replace it than clean it.  Fine with me!

Anyway, it's been an awesome office printer for me, (except it dims my lights when it prints, haha).  However, I just thought, since I have it and it does color, what potential is there for it as a photo printer?

When I print photos they come out very dark, I'd say the equivalent of a -2~-2.5 exposure comp, this is, of course with a calibrated monitor.  I also bought some laser photo paper when a major office store chain had it for half off and buy one get one free, so in other words, I got 200 sheets for $12.

I don't know much about printers.  I mean, my only use for them has always been the office side.  I can refill toner, I can fix 'em, rebuild 'em, but I can't make 'em print pretty, I've always just made them print documents well.  I'm assuming that my color profiles need adjustment?  Something like that?  You tell me, a printer that, while older, is supposed to print superb printers (well, that's what the box says anyway), prints crap.  What do I do?  If I can't oh well, I'm out 12 bucks and, whatever.  If so, it'd be nice to print out some of my shots rather than take them and get them printed.

I appreciate the info!  Oh, and I've never used those little Kodak kiosk's you see everywhere, do they do a decent job or am I better off taking the images to a better print service?

-John


----------

